# Another unconfirmed rumor of a new Kindle



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://goodereader.com/blog/electronic-readers/the-amazon-kindle-paperwhite-3-will-use-new-flexible-screen-technology

It will use a flexible screen that will be lighter and more rugged. Nothing confirmed by Amazon though.

I have been skeptical of these, but it is possible there is something to them. The light and rugged screen would give a reason to release ASAP, rather than wait for a normal product cycle. Soon enough, we will know. But this article has no release date. Unless I'm missing something.


----------



## kansaskyle (Sep 14, 2010)

A more sturdy model would be awesome!  My kids and I broke three Kindles over the last four yours, although we are getting a lot more careful now!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

kansaskyle said:


> A more sturdy model would be awesome! My kids and I broke three Kindles over the last four yours, although we are getting a lot more careful now!


I haven't broken one yet, which just means I am closer to my first breakage...I'm not sure I could justify a new Kindle on lighter and tougher. But if I didn't, I'd probably break down anyway at the first sale. Unless it wasn't self-illuminated. Then I'd have no interest.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm not sure, at this point, what they could add that would make me drool over a new one . . . . but, ya never know.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Longer battery life, better contrast, & faster processor are about all I'd be tempted by...and even then, I'd probably not be inclined to step up from the PW2 yet. I'm another one who's never yet broken a screen (and I still carry SquareTrade policies again breakage), so a flexible screen is of zero interest to me.

I'm personally still figuring on a regular fall release date for the new model. I just can't see any advantage to Amazon in speeding up the cycle.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm not sure, at this point, what they could add that would make me drool over a new one . . . . but, ya never know.


The ability to use whatever font I want.

Steve


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> The ability to use whatever font I want.
> 
> Steve


And, see, I'm perfectly comfortable with the default font. I tried out all the options and and default is best for me. I can't say for sure there might not be a font I'd like better, but, as it is, I'm good with what's available.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Lighter, better contrast, bolder fonts, more font sizes, plus the page flip feature that is on the PW2, & a built in light that's on the both PW's. Faster processor.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

If true, this looks interesting. I didn't get a PW2, so I may be keeping my eye on this one, if and when it comes out.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

As long as the flexible screen doesn't influence the existence/functionality of the touch screen and front lighting, I would love to see a lighter and more rugged screen.


----------



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

I have seen a lot more Kindle commercials than normal. Its not just on one channel either. Wonder if they are trying to get rid of them for 
a new release maybe b4 mothers day. Plus they had the sale on them yesterday. Was that the first time the paperwhite 2 was on sale?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

jlee745 said:


> I have seen a lot more Kindle commercials than normal. Its not just on one channel either. Wonder if they are trying to get rid of them for
> a new release maybe b4 mothers day. Plus they had the sale on them yesterday. Was that the first time the paperwhite 2 was on sale?


It was announced early Sept 2013 and shipped at the end of the month. I think I had mine on Oct 2nd.

L


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I think it was the first time they had a sale on the PW2


----------



## Marie Long (Jan 11, 2014)

All the more reason for me to wait for the PW3.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Yes, I would wait.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

jlee745 said:


> I have seen a lot more Kindle commercials than normal. Its not just on one channel either. Wonder if they are trying to get rid of them for
> a new release maybe b4 mothers day. Plus they had the sale on them yesterday. Was that the first time the paperwhite 2 was on sale?


Has anyone else noticed the "layaway" option to get a kindle and pay over 4 months, on the Amazon website? It says "you qualify" so maybe not everyone can see this:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=gw_c1_inst_t_h?ie=UTF8&docId=1002339241&nav_sdd=aps&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-1&pf_rd_r=0SCBHVWWKH0EWJBRPMV5&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1746316042&pf_rd_i=507846

Maybe another way to get older kindles off the shelves.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Eltanin Publishing said:


> Has anyone else noticed the "layaway" option to get a kindle and pay over 4 months, on the Amazon website? It says "you qualify" so maybe not everyone can see this:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=gw_c1_inst_t_h?ie=UTF8&docId=1002339241&nav_sdd=aps&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-1&pf_rd_r=0SCBHVWWKH0EWJBRPMV5&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1746316042&pf_rd_i=507846
> 
> Maybe another way to get older kindles off the shelves.


I actually think it's just to address the mindset of paying 'that much' for what is, in some minds, just 'one book'. OF course, once you use it a while, you realize it's way more than that, but it is a way some people think. And for the higher priced options, it makes it easier to plunk down. . . .you get to pay over time without paying interest. Of course Amazon hopes you fall into their trap  and start buying lots of books and stuff.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Interesting. If anyone would release a flexible screen it would be Amazon.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Eltanin Publishing said:


> Has anyone else noticed the "layaway" option to get a kindle and pay over 4 months, on the Amazon website? It says "you qualify" so maybe not everyone can see this:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=gw_c1_inst_t_h?ie=UTF8&docId=1002339241&nav_sdd=aps&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-1&pf_rd_r=0SCBHVWWKH0EWJBRPMV5&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1746316042&pf_rd_i=507846
> 
> Maybe another way to get older kindles off the shelves.


It made a new 7" Fire HDX a possibility for my daughter's 13th birthday present. They did this shortly before Christmas as well. (I picked up a 8.9" HDX for myself)


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

balaspa said:


> Interesting. If anyone would release a flexible screen it would be Amazon.


I doubt the kindle will actually be flexible (like being able to roll it up or bend it) but it means the screen will be much more durable.


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

I noticed the lighter weight detail and thought about the possibility of reviving the DX.  The people who are most likely to use the largest font sizes (the elderly) would also need it to be super lightweight to be feasible.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

LaraAmber said:


> The people who are most likely to use the largest font sizes (the elderly) would also need it to be super lightweight to be feasible.


This "elderly" person would prefer a heavier PW if that means I can have my page turn buttons back!! Hah!


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

This is a link to a Techcrunch article from last November about a new Kindle coming this spring:

http://techcrunch.com/2013/11/24/amazons-next-kindle-paperwhite-to-feature-300ppi-screen-better-typography-arrive-early-next-year/


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

bordercollielady said:


> This "elderly" person would prefer a heavier PW if that means I can have my page turn buttons back!! Hah!


Totally agree! I've got the PW2 and am mostly happy with it but page turn buttons on a new model Kindle would likely get me to upgrade again!

N


----------



## Ephany (Mar 9, 2009)

I was hoping if I ordered a 3G paperwhite (currently says 4-6 weeks to ship), I'd get lucky and be shipped the next model.   Unfortunately, I received an email over the weekend saying they were preparing to ship so I canceled it. I really want page turn buttons so I'm willing to wait and hope.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

Ephany said:


> I was hoping if I ordered a 3G paperwhite (currently says 4-6 weeks to ship), I'd get lucky and be shipped the next model.  Unfortunately, I received an email over the weekend saying they were preparing to ship so I canceled it. I really want page turn buttons so I'm willing to wait and hope.


New kindles are usually announced by Amazon weeks (if not months) in advance. It's incredibly unlikely that an order would be fulfilled with a new model when one hasn't been announced.


----------



## Broadus (Nov 29, 2010)

I've been wanting to buy a new Kindle, but rumors about a new Kindle give me pause. Still, the $20 off deal makes the PW2 really attractive. What's the chance that these rumors have just been feeding on themselves and there really isn't a new Kindle coming till the fall?

After all, how long have the rumors of an Amazon streaming device been going on, for over a year?


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm not sure, at this point, what they could add that would make me drool over a new one . . . . but, ya never know.


Yeah, I am kind of with you on this one. Feel like we are nearing the end of major feature updates. Waterproof and shock resistant would be nice... but other than that I can not think of much.


----------



## heidi_g (Nov 14, 2013)

kansaskyle said:


> A more sturdy model would be awesome! My kids and I broke three Kindles over the last four yours, although we are getting a lot more careful now!


I didn't know you could break a kindle, but I broke my Paperwhite this weekend It has a half-inch crack in the middle of the screen. I didn't know they were breakable!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, pretty much everything is breakable.

Contact Kindle CS, though . . . if it's still under warranty I bet they'll replace it for free. Worth a try.  At the least they're likely to offer you a discount on a replacement.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, pretty much everything is breakable.
> 
> Contact Kindle CS, though . . . if it's still under warranty I bet they'll replace it for free. Worth a try. At the least they're likely to offer you a discount on a replacement.


For a cracked screen they will offer a discount on replacement, and not a repair, at least that is my experience. Never huggers to ask though!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

VydorScope said:


> For a cracked screen they will offer a discount on replacement, and not a repair, at least that is my experience. Never huggers to ask though!


Depends on how long you had it. And how you ask. If you're pleasant, apologetic, distraught  you may get a free replacement.

They basically don't repair -- they replace or, if it's too long out of warranty and depending on the problem, they offer a discount on a replacement. It may also have to do with whether they have available refurbished units available to replace it _with_.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Depends on how long you had it. And how you ask. If you're pleasant, apologetic, distraught  you may get a free replacement.
> 
> They basically don't repair -- they replace or, if it's too long out of warranty and depending on the problem, they offer a discount on a replacement. It may also have to do with whether they have available refurbished units available to replace it _with_.


I had mine 2 days.... but maybe I just got a meanie rep.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

VydorScope said:


> I had mine 2 days.... but maybe I just got a meanie rep.


Bummer.

I think I'd say that if they don't offer that automatically, say you'll think about what they are offering, and then call back again another time and see if you get someone with more power.


----------



## heidi_g (Nov 14, 2013)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, pretty much everything is breakable.


I guess I_ should_ have known that! Not sure why I thought it was indestructible!



Ann in Arlington said:


> Contact Kindle CS, though . . . if it's still under warranty I bet they'll replace it for free. Worth a try. At the least they're likely to offer you a discount on a replacement.


Thanks for that tip! DEFINITELY going to do that!!!!! Let you know what happens!


----------



## heidi_g (Nov 14, 2013)

VydorScope said:


> I had mine 2 days.... but maybe I just got a meanie rep.


 well, that does sound disappointing


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm still happy with my PW1 and doubt they could do anything to make me upgrade.  I pretty much only read at night before passing out any more, so being lighter, more rugged etc. is pretty moot for me since my Kindle almost never leaves the nightstand.


----------



## heidi_g (Nov 14, 2013)

okay, so I called about my broken paperwhite and this is what happened: the year warranty ended March 1, 2014, and it broke about March 28, 2014 (of course) anyway, i had the option to purchase a refurbished model, for $79. It also has a one year warranty. I got it yesterday and it seems to be working great... except I need to find the upgrade that lets you choose the option where your reading progress doesn't show on the screen!!!! I have to send my broken model back, and they were supposed to send a billing label... that I didn't get, so getting ready to call them. All in all, I'm satisfied that I no longer have to read with a crack in the middle of my screen!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Glad you're happy with the replacement, Heidi. This is probably obvious, but just to make sure, you realize the mailing label is probably sent you in an email for you to print out. At least that's the way it's been done for me. So be sure to check your emails.


----------



## heidi_g (Nov 14, 2013)

Claw, yes, thanks! When I got on to contact them about the return billing label, I saw it was there in my return queue, or whatever you call that, so I was able to print it and ship it off today!

I know, on the one I returned, I had done something that allowed the option to not show reading progress... does anyone know, was that an upgrade I downloaded. I don't know why it bugs me so much, but it just kind of does  I would love to remove it!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

If you tap down at the bottom, it should cycle between the possible settings, including one that removes everything
.
Keeping in mind that I don't have the latest update, mine shows location and percent, tap and time left in chapter appears on left, tap and time left in book appears, tap and everything disappears.


----------



## dordale (Nov 24, 2013)

Heidi--

Your Kindle should eventually download the latest firmware, if it doesn't have it yet. But if you're tired of waiting, here's a link to download the latest firmware for the KPW2: http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_left_ac?ie=UTF8&nodeId=201307450. With the latest firmware, the option to have nothing at the bottom of the screen is one of the options by tapping as Andra explains.


----------



## heidi_g (Nov 14, 2013)

dordale and Andra, thanks! I tried to do the update, but apparently that was the wrong version for the kindle i got (based on the version it was on.) But I called them, and they got me straightened out  They also told me the refurbished Kindle I got for $79 was actually a new kindle, that had never been used. Kinda' cool! I'm happy. Back to reading, lol


----------



## Marie Long (Jan 11, 2014)

The poor battery life on my Fire is really annoying me, and I have so many books I want to read. As much as I really want to wait until the new model, it doesn't look like any will be coming out soon despite the rumors, which seem to only stem from the website the OP posted. I do a lot of reading in the dark, so it would be nice to use a lighted device that doesn't put strain on the eyes like staring at a computer screen. I may break down and get a PW. But just my luck, as soon as I get one, they will announce the new model. LOL

By the way, is this the PW 2? http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00AWH595M/ref=s9_simh_gw_p349_d0_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-4&pf_rd_r=1JWWMNJN5RZEAABS2F0B&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1688200422&pf_rd_i=507846 It didn't say 'Paperwhite 2 on the page', so I wasn't sure if this was the new or old model.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Marie Long said:


> By the way, is this the PW 2? http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00AWH595M/ref=s9_simh_gw_p349_d0_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-4&pf_rd_r=1JWWMNJN5RZEAABS2F0B&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1688200422&pf_rd_i=507846 It didn't say 'Paperwhite 2 on the page', so I wasn't sure if this was the new or old model.


The only Paperwhite model currently for sale is the 2nd generation model . . . . frequently referred to here as PW2, it was released in the fall of 2013. The original PW was released in the fall of 2012. I'm not sure you _can_ buy the 2012 model, still from Amazon at all -- though it's possible some may be available as refurbished units.


----------



## Marie Long (Jan 11, 2014)

Ann in Arlington said:


> The only Paperwhite model currently for sale is the 2nd generation model . . . . frequently referred to here as PW2, it was released in the fall of 2013. The original PW was released in the fall of 2012. I'm not sure you _can_ buy the 2012 model, still from Amazon at all -- though it's possible some may be available as refurbished units.


Okay  Yes, if I get a PW, I want to make sure it's the absolute latest version. I just wanted to make sure that version from the link is indeed the latest version and not last year's model.


----------



## Asedious (May 26, 2010)

As of now there's only 11 units of the PW 3G international model available, PW wifi and kindle are out of stock... I guess new models are coming soon, very soon


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

I think my Kindle 3 and I are approaching the end of our fruitful relationship, so I'll be interested to see the new models, if and when they are unveiled.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Marie,
For more battery power and if you read in a dark room, check the brightness on your fire.  The darker the room, the more you can turn the light down.


----------

